# Introducing myself



## jamesy88 (Aug 10, 2015)

Just wanted to say hello formally to every one here before I start asking questions! politeness can go a long way.... and yes my profile pic is me.


 I have just turned 27 years young in 5'7 185lb ish last time i checked.


 Hope to have some fun on here and gain some knowledge.

 Cheers guys


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello. Ask me I know!


----------



## jamesy88 (Aug 10, 2015)

lmao I know what you know captn and I don't want to know haha


----------



## muscleicon (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome 88.

Icon


----------



## brazey (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Riles (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------

